# Jobless and Inconsiderate



## denise1974 (Aug 8, 2008)

Can anyone give me any advice? My husband is jobless and I take care of all bills. It does not seem as if he wants to work. Just recently (2 days ago) I spoke with the complex manager and was told we were 2 months behind on the rent. I entrusted my husband to give the manager all monies towards the roof over our head. Of course he did not take care of it. It seems like he does not care about the well being of our family. I bust my but every day to make ends meet and he constantly lies. This is not the first time this has happened. Just before we moved to our current location he did the same thing. I found out when it was time for us to be evicted. I thought he would have learned his lesson but I guess not. Also, he has a habit of inviting people to come over and lay around on my sofa. Give me a break! I don't know these people and they have their dirty doggs all over my furniture. I feel like he does not respect me or our houshold. I want a divorce. What do you suggest I do?


----------



## guiltygirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I think you need to trust your instincts on this one sister. What does he bring to your relationship? If you can't answer that question with something positive, you might consider kicking him to the curb. You deserve to be happy.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Does he drink or have some other addiction? How long have you been married? Does he have a history of being jobless?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

when it comes to deciet and lies and financial unawareness / irresponsibility for your family.
then what kind of person is that. that doesnt care for his family.
obviously he is pocketing the money for his own means.
but he seems to take an awful lot, give little.
he knows where his bread is buttered.
but entrusting him to pay your rent and not doing so , really in my opinion is a no,no. 
i can only say, if you dont sort it out now, things wil only get messier as time goes by. he might get you in more strife and you wil come out quite depressed, if your not already.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think he lacks modivation and is taking advantage of the free ride. Go with your instincts here.

draconis


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You as an individual know who much you are willing to tolerate. You will have to decide when you are to your limit. As bad as my situation is, I am still weighing the good and the bad. Currently the "good" from our 24 years together is out weighing the "bad", so I still continue to have hope. Perhaps you could try separating to see if a divorce is really what you want. Is it possible for your husband to get some counseling?


----------

